# Schutzhund in the old days



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Wanted to share this cool video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgVpKKqA49A&feature=related


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Super cool! The obedience is so.... slow and sloppy and adorable. And the protection / decoy work is so different. 

It's all so relaxed and un-robotic.

:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that is a great video! anyone who can trial in pantyhose and heels, and not get a run---well, that gal has "applause" from me  and i like the dog being "conflicted" about the palisade--but by god he cowboys up and goes over.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

That dog got a 'good boy' from me as well! I knew for sure he was going to just go around it, but he didn't!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You'll laugh but although I came to dog sport later than that shown in the video, we still did these sort of exercises and our dogs were very peaceful with one another. We retrieved in a long line or a circle of dogs and occasionally one of the rivals would shoot in to retrieve first, everything was not so serious but even so, serious. We didn't "fire" the dog who went out of turn. We finished the trial in the clubhouse with numerous bottles of plonk and swore allegiance before each of us tottered off to our respectives homes.

I have since learned that pups / young dogs can't learn in such an atmosphere but, in my local club, they still do "communal training" and for the sake of peace within the dog sector, it has its uses. 

I think nowadayss many trainers reject such trainings and have every right to do so if they want their pup / young dog to excel but as a "contact exercise" it has for many a trainer value, if he's not pushing a button or pulling on a silver necklace. And even if he is, it has also benefits.

You can appreciate an exercise without wanting to do it.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

This looks more like AKC type competition than SchH competitions today. Why was the style changed, I wonder?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kristen, what do you mean by style?

All I can say is that no pup / young dog can seriously learn an exercise whiilst in a group of other pus / dogs. 

Once pup / dog has learned the exercise, distractions are necessary but the learning phase must be "sterile". Do you mean this?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

It struck me that the dogs just seemed to be having a lot more fun in general than now.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The dogs can have fun while doing the exercise properly. It's up to the handler to make sure the dog does the exercise accurately. How much fun the dog experiences is not dependent on sloppy or precise exercises.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian, what I meant was that now it is so much more 'serious.' The dog is not supposed to have fun when he picks up and returns with the dumbbell like the dog in this video did. The dog is supposed to prance while heeling, instead of simply remaining in correct position. The dog is expected to platz/sitz immediately, etc. I liked the part where all the dogs were on the field working in close proximity to one another and yet being under control and not focused on each other. I agree with you about expecting a dog to learn anything in the middle of a group.

Was this video all just training, or was any part of it an actual trial?


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder what would happen if I turned up for a trial in a skirt and a pair of stilettos? I bet that it would be all over local dog forums in an hour and I would be famous \\/AND good looking on all those million pictures taken of my performance ofcourse 

But really, lovely video. I love looking what the sport used to be like. Looking at the protection part is completely different- dog losing bite several times in a row. But I think that is is always good to know from what the sport has evolved into what it is today.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

A dog chick in a skirt and stillettos ???? No thanks. LOL Of course you could prove me wrong..................


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A dog chick in a skirt and stillettos ???? No thanks. LOL Of course you could prove me wrong..................


=;[-X
http://www.vomdrakkenfels.com/index.htm
Scroll to the bottom
I think Kimberly looks better than most non-dog women especially in high heels and a skirt =P


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a mail order bride from subic bay, perhaps a former shit river queen. LOL

NOT hot.


----------



## Jaana Aadamsoo (Dec 5, 2008)

Jeff, I really don´t know what honks your horn but I do look good in skirt and stilettos. Walking down a street at least O What if would look like if I tried to run down a grass field with a dobermann leaning, running into me in recall and then me tripping over her in transport... well, that is another story entirely :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you look hot in a bite suit????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a shame there is no way to identify these dogs or what lines they may come from. That would be most interesting. 
There also seems to be a lot more group exercises in most of these old films. The training doesn't seem to have as heavy handed a look to most of it as I would expect. Not a lot of sulking dogs as we see often in todays training. 
Just a thought!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Looks like a mail order bride from subic bay, perhaps a former shit river queen. LOL
> 
> NOT hot.


Lol man either your taste is lacking or you need glasses man. Of course I prefer real women over synthetic tits barbie waists and bleach blond but then maybe that's just me.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i like the dog being "conflicted" about the palisade--but by god he cowboys up and goes over.


agreed - it was neat to watch him make the right decision. 

i have to say, i like the heeling in the video better than the ostentatious heeling you see today on the SCHH field - it just looks more real, and more practical. i wonder how many SCHH dogs would engage in that flashy, plastered to their handler's leg, heeling if they were doing a group exercise like in the video though...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Of course I prefer real women over synthetic tits barbie waists and bleach blond but then maybe that's just me.

So, fat chick ??? I prefer synthetic, always have always will. Why would anyone bother with a fat girl ??? Never understood that, like I am supposed to jump on their self hatred bandwagon.

Yuck.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol whatever jeff :roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What can I say ???:-D


----------

